# <Access> Hilfe bei lagerdatenbank



## Otianer (19. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Problem das wiefolgt aussieht.

Ich habe eine Datenbank mit folgenden Tabellen: Artikel, Kit, Fertigsätze, Einzelteile, Zugehoerigkeit.

In der Tabelle Artikel sind wie der Name schon sagt alle Artikel drinnen und in der Tabelle zugehörigkeit werden die Artikel dem Kit oder Fertigungssatz in dem sie vorhanden sind mit stückzahl zugeordnet. Nun soll ich einen Warenanforderungs schein erstellen wo drauf steht:

Das Kit 12345 braucht Artikel 123 423 223 und 987 von diesen artikeln befinden sich noch 312 234 543 und 657 stück im Lager für das Kit braucht man 2x 123  3x 423 4x 223 und 9x 987

die Mengen reichen noch für so und soviele Kits.

das Problem das ich jetzt habe ist folgendes das ich die IstBestände aus der Artikeltabelle holen muss das hab ich auch schon gemacht aber wie kann ich jetzt damit weiter rechnen da sie alle untereinander stehen und die stückzahlen der tabelle zugehoerigkeit in einzellnen spalten stehen? folgend werde ich noch bilder hinzufuegen die das problem hoffentlich verständlicher machen, sowie den mysql code um die istbestände auszulesen.


```
SELECT Artikel.IstBestand
FROM Artikel
WHERE (((Artikel.ArtikelNr) Like Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel1)) Or (((Artikel.ArtikelNr) Like Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel2)) Or (((Artikel.ArtikelNr) Like Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel3)) Or (((Artikel.ArtikelNr) Like Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel4)) Or (((Artikel.ArtikelNr) Like Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel5)) Or (((Artikel.ArtikelNr) Like Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel6)) Or (((Artikel.ArtikelNr) Like Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel7)) Or (((Artikel.ArtikelNr) Like Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel8)) Or (((Artikel.ArtikelNr) Like Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel9 Or (Artikel.ArtikelNr)=Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel10 Or (Artikel.ArtikelNr)=Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel11 Or (Artikel.ArtikelNr)=Formulare!frm_herstellung![Zugehörigkeit Abfrage Unterformular].Form!Artikel12));
```


----------

